# Hard Crop



## Chuck_G (Jun 18, 2003)

I rescued 9 baby pigeons warying in age from about 3days to 2 weeks.
Most are doing well, but one is not as energetic as the others. I noticed that the crop was not completely empty and a little hard when I went to feed them. The baby did take some water and I massaged the crop a little. Is there anything else I can do?
Each one of these pigeons seems to have a different personality.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and thanks for rescuing all the babies









It seems the baby is crop bound, for now keep him warm and try massaging his crop slowly.

I'm sure someone will be along shortly to assist you!

Mary


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

How full is the crop? Can you syringe about 3 cc of mineral oil down? Also, can you feed pieces of soaked dog food? In other words, don't feed hard seed. I have a bird right now that has a lot of dry roasted peanuts and after I fed him soft, soaked dog food, he threw up a lot of the peanuts. I hope you can do both syringing mineral oil down and feeding soft food. If I knew that this was definitely peanuts, I would suggest only dog food and foregoing the mineral oil but he isn't going to be able to digest food normally until he brings all of that stuff up.

[This message has been edited by Fred (edited June 18, 2003).]


----------



## katiedidittwo2 (Oct 17, 2002)

If the crop is staying full and not emptying. You will need to purge the crop. You can do as Fred says but if the crop contents are not being digested by the pigeon it is not going to make it. 
You can give him an ounce of salt water. One teasp of salt in the water. This will make him throw up. If he does not bring it up you will need to message the crop and leaning the pigeon in a forward position with the head down, squeaze the crop from the bottom and push towards the throat. Stopping everytime you bring some up so the pigeon does not asperate. After you have emptied the crop, give him an ounce of baking soda water. a 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda for the squab in an ounce of water should be good. If the crop fills up with air, give baking soda again. This will neutrilize the crop. Give water only for 2 days. On the 3rd day give the puppy chow soaked in water. I myself feed squabs Kaytee Exact Handfeeding Formula and syringe feed. Feed 2 times a day. That is all any of them should be fed. The crops should be empty or nearly empty before you give another feeding. 
Katie


----------



## Chuck_G (Jun 18, 2003)

I finally found some Katee hand feeding formula and mixed it with the feed I was feeding the babys. I put some pigeon feed into the blender to grind it. The baby seems better this morning. The crop was not full, but still had some "clumps" in it. I fed it mostly liquid and massaged the crop. The lumps seem to be breaking up. Why do the youngest ones seem to be the easiest to feed?


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

Chuck,
This little bird owes its life to you. If the mass is breaking up, just keep syringing liquid down. You are doing great!


----------



## cynthia ark (Jun 21, 2003)

Dear Chuck,
Hope all is going well with all your babies! 
I recently had this crop problem with one of my baby pigeons, and after trying measures already mentioned, some wonderful people at local bird farm (bird pet store. raise/sell birds, mostly parrots) told me to mix crushed papaya enzyme into the formula for awhile. 1 tablet per bird with problem per feeding. Gentle maggage. Worked like a charm! No more crop lumps/slow down! I was very happy! I lost a beloved baby years ago to crop impaction. You can get papaya enzyme tablets at a health food store, or I got mine at Walmart. very inexpensive. 
I feed all my older pigeon babies water soaked Zoo Preen monkey chow, after partially feathered. I don't know if they have it in your area, but it is very easy and has been recommended to me for them by several rehabers. Less chance of aspiration, I think. Just soak blocs in water for about 20-30 min, until real squishy. Squeeze out some excess water, break up, and feed. (add crushed papaya enzyme for one with crop problem. Papaya will start to break down food right away, making it thinner, so feed immediately). Food should be warm -room to slightly above body temp, NEVER over 104 degrees, or could burn delicate crop. Too cool food can cause crop slow down. Try putting food in your closed fist leaving small opening made by curled index finger. Let baby insert its beak (you may have to show it a few times) in hole and most will eagerly gobble up the food from your hand...simulates how parents feed. Younger babies are easier to handfeed because they are not as imprinted on their parents and adjust to human parents easier. If baby doesn't eat food out of your fist, break off small pieces of monkey chow or soaked dog food, gently open their beak with your left hand, place small piece of food in with right hand (assuming your right-handed) and baby will swallow, Repeat til crop is rounded, but not taut. Feeding them out of your fist is very easy and fun to watch how eagerly they gobble it up, if they will accept it that way - younger ones usually do. Please realize I am not talking about tiny babies here, only ones that are mostly feathered and older.
Hope this helps some. Bless you for taking in nine babies and blessings to your pijis, too!


----------



## cynthia ark (Jun 21, 2003)

Chuck,
Forgot to add that as babies get older, you can add a few seeds (soaked or small, hulless) into their food to get them used to it and ready for weaning. Good luck!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for the Papaya Tablets tip..









Mary


----------



## Chuck_G (Jun 18, 2003)

Many thanks to all of you. The hard crop problem seems to be alright now. I did lose three of the babys, don't know how. They weren't the ones having problems. I have one juvenile, he wont eat dry food and he doesn't want to be hand fed. The babes do not want puppy chow, so I am continuing with the hand feeding formula. I take the ground up pigeon feed and soak it then add it to the formula. The juvie now flys up to the counter to eat the soaking feed. He seems to only eat while I am standing there.
Again, Thanks for all your help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Chuck,

You've done a great job in raising so many little ones of different ages and some with problems. I'm sorry you lost some but very glad that the rest are doing well. Bless you and keep us posted!

Terry Whatley


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Chuck,

Also my apologies .. I don't know why I never looked at your profile. I am in Lake Forest (South Orange County) and not that far from you being in Pomona. I always offer to take babies or provide hands on help if I can. I am terribly sorry to have missed that you were close enough for this. Turns out that it doesn't matter .. you have done an awesome job all on your own. If I can be of help in some way, please let me know.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Chuck_G (Jun 18, 2003)

The remaining babys are doing pretty well.
They are eating seed now along with being hand fed. The only problem is that a couple eat seed till the crop is full and hard. They don't seem to want to drink water.
Is this normal?
I raised one other pij from about a week old and he never ate like this.
Chuck

[This message has been edited by Chuck_G (edited July 03, 2003).]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Bumping up


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up for Angelika.

Terry Whatley


----------



## marynyants (15 d ago)

maryco said:


> Hello and thanks for rescuing all the babies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My squab has a hard crop how can I help it


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Give lukewarm diluted human baby applesauce and massage the crop until he produces droppings. Don't give food until the crop as emptied. Make sure he drinks enough water.


----------

